# Looking for blank dance bags (duffles, totes, bags, etc.)



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding something and just thought maybe someone here could point me in a different direction....

I want to take a "dance" bag to my local dance studio with their name and logo in bling and see if I can sell them. I'm having a really hard time finding blank bags. I don't have a particular style in mind, but I still can't find something I want to use.

I checked my two usuals, SanMar and Broder Bros. (I LOVE Broder Bros. by the way -- unsolicited endorsement.) But both of theirs are polyester, or too small of an area available for my design, or something....Then I tried Boxercraft and found a cinch bag I like, but it's on backorder until September. The only other wholesaler I have ever used is S&S Activewear and they don't have anything either. 

Do you all know of any suppliers that have good canvas or cotton duffle bags, totes, etc.? Or am I just being too particular? 

Thanks!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can try Bodek & Rhodes. I buy canvas totes all the time from them but they have a large selection of other bags.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Chuck, thank you so much! I had never heard of them, but they had exactly what I was looking for.
I've already set up an account with them and am putting together an order right now. Thanks so much for answering!!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

NP Leap. May your bags be always full.


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Leap - Did you ever find any bags? I would love to know! Thanks


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

How are you guys shipping these bags/totes/duffel to customers?


----------

